# King Crimson - Canada



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Gavin Harrison (drums), Bill Rieflin (drums & keys), Pat Mastelotto (drums & allsorts), Tony Levin (bass & vocals), Mel Collins (Sax, flute), Jakko Jakszyk (guitar & lead vocals) and Robert Fripp (guitar & keys).

Tickets go on sale Friday 22nd May

Fri 13 Nov Quebec, QC Palais Montcalm
Sat 14 Nov Quebec, QC Palais Montcalm
Mon 16 Nov Montreal, QC Theatre St. Denis
Tue 17 Nov Montreal, QC Theatre St. Denis
Thu 19 Nov Toronto, ON Queen Elizabeth Theatre
Fri 20 Nov Toronto, ON Queen Elizabeth Theatre
Tue 24 Nov Calgary, AB Jack Singer Concert Hall
Thu 26 Nov Vancouver, BC Vogue Theatre
Fri 27 Nov Vancouver, BC Vogue Theatre
Sun 29 Nov Victoria, BC Royal Theatre


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow! A blast from the past! I loved their song "The court of the Crimson King!" Great song!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nice lineup as well


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> nice lineup as well


How long has this line up been together? Do they have a new album? Love KC but have't heard anything since "power to believe"

TG


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here's what they played last September in Albany, NY for the start of their tour with the same band;

01 Larks' Tongues in Aspic, Part One
02 Pictures of a City
03 A Scarcity of Miracles
04 interlude
05 The ConstruKction of Light (Part One)
05 One More Red Nightmare
06 Hell Hounds of Krim
07 Red
08 The Letters
09 Level Five
10 Hell Bells
11 Sailor's Tale
12 The Light of Day
13 The Talking Drum
14 Larks' Tongues in Aspic, Part Two
15 Starless

16 Hoodoo
17 21st Century Schizoid Man


Robert Fripp — guitars, guitar synthesiser/MIDI guitar, Soundscapes, keyboards, Frippertronics
Mel Collins — saxophones, flutes
Tony Levin — bass guitars, Chapman Stick, upright bass, backing vocals
Pat Mastelotto — acoustic and electronic drums and percussion 
Gavin Harrison — drums 
Jakko Jakszyk — guitars, lead vocals, flute
Bill Rieflin — drums, keyboards, backing vocals


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I just checked their discography. The last proper studio album is Power to Believe (where I noted I left off). After that, 7000 live recordings from every era.

So this version of KC doesn't actually have an album? This makes it less appealing to me as you are really going to see one band play another band's material. I know KC has had many lineups and I am cool with that, but how is this KC if they have nothing of their own to offer?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> Here's what they played last September in Albany, NY for the start of their tour with the same band;
> 
> 01 Larks' Tongues in Aspic, Part One
> 02 Pictures of a City
> ...


I'm not overly thrilled with that setlist


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I don't see me coughing up $220 for a top-price ticket either, although I've enjoyed hitting shows at the Queen E every time I've been out that way.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Can't wait to see this show and lineup. Been reading the most excellent reviews of this tour. My son saw them in NYC earlier this year and was blown away.
Lovin' the diversity in the set.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I'm not overly thrilled with that setlist


I agree. For me Larks tongue and aspic part 1 and 2 yes but the rest doesn't get much rise from me. Not one thing off of Discipline, dissapointing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fretboard said:


> I don't see me coughing up $220 for a top-price ticket either, although I've enjoyed hitting shows at the Queen E every time I've been out that way.


For $200_ I would rather see AC/DC! But that should come as no surprise to anyone._


----------

